# Meeting other expats on Koh Samui



## Livingdream (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I moved to Samui about 3 weeks ago now and have been checking the place out, getting accomodation sorted and generally settling in. Now to make some friends, 'm easy talking to people once have an in but find the initial part of going up to strangers a bit difficult.

Are there any social events or meeting places for expats living in Samui that I could attend.

Many thanks.


----------

